# Beenden einer 2ten Activity



## a_l_e_x (11. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

habe ne activity von der ich aus ne 2te starte (startActivity(myIntent); )

dann soll die 2te wieder ber button beendet werden um zur ersten zurück zukehren.

dachte ein aufruf von finih(); macht das.

aber es werden alle activity beendet.

was mach ich falsch ????:L

Danke schon mal.


----------



## mjdv (11. Mrz 2012)

Wie genau machst du das denn? Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## a_l_e_x (11. Mrz 2012)

in der ersten Activity

Intent myIntent ;
myIntent = new Intent(this.getApplicationContext(),heisi.apps.Settings.class );
startActivity(myIntent);


und in der zweiten  
public void click_exit (View v)
{
   finish();
}


----------



## a_l_e_x (11. Mrz 2012)

OK hat sich erledigt.

hab an der falschen stelle nen Flag gesetzt (No_History)

nun gehts.


----------

